# DPP 4. Is anyone else having this issue?



## eos650 (Jul 6, 2014)

Has anyone else here run into this issue with DPP 4 (See attached image)? This doesn't happen with DPP 3 or any other software that I have used.

I have two monitors. In DPP 4, the colors are messed up on my primary monitor, but when I drag to the secondary monitor they look good. Both monitors are color corrected using an iProfiler1.

The left image is on my primary monitor and the right image is how it appears, when I drag the same window to my secondary monitory.


----------



## rowancastle (Jul 6, 2014)

What camera did the source file come from? DPP 4 only supports certain cameras.


----------



## JohnUSA (Jul 6, 2014)

Check the apps preference's Color Management settings. Check which monitor profile is being used... could be the second monitor's profile is being used. Or the graphic card can only use one profile or there's a conflict.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 6, 2014)

Is there a US/North American version? Don't see it.


----------



## eos650 (Jul 6, 2014)

I think I may have figured it out.

When I installed DPP4, I didn't set any color spaces. I expected, like most software it would properly detect my settings.

After discovering the display issue, I went in to preferences in DPP4 and tried every combination of the color space/display settings. The only ones that displayed correctly were the sRGB settings.

This was odd to me, since the image was shot on a 1DX as a jpg, using the AdobeRGB color space and I am using a wide gamut monitor, which I believed was also configured with an AdobeRGB profile. I don't know how to check the color space on a profile, so I recalibrated my primary monitor and generated a new profile and ensured I chose AdobeRGB.

After generating the new profile, the sRGB settings still worked in DPP4, but just for kicks I switched the DPP4 preferences to AdobeRGB and they now display correctly, as well. I'm guessing that I must have accidentally generated an sRGB profile previously or that it somehow got corrupted.


----------



## eos650 (Jul 6, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Is there a US/North American version? Don't see it.



FYI: I am using the US version of DPP4. I downloaded it from Canon USA's site on 6/21/2014. I believe it's only available for download, under supported cameras (1DX, 5D III and 6D) and you do have to enter a serial number, before it will let you download the file.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 6, 2014)

eos650 said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a US/North American version? Don't see it.
> ...



Found it! Thank you. 
http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_6d#DriversAndSoftware


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 7, 2014)

I can't get the DPP 4 to recognize my 24-105L even though I loaded it for a previous edit. The lens menu shows it selected and already loaded. I restarted DPP 4. Lens data shows up in other programs.
*click on the photo for larger size*



DPP 4 lens data not available arrow by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 7, 2014)

eos650 said:


> I think I may have figured it out.
> 
> When I installed DPP4, I didn't set any color spaces. I expected, like most software it would properly detect my settings.
> 
> ...


 
The default on mine was to use shooting color space as the work color space. That keeps a user from ending up with a impossible combination.


----------



## eos650 (Jul 7, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The default on mine was to use shooting color space as the work color space. That keeps a user from ending up with a impossible combination.


Great suggestion! I usually shoot AdobeRGB, but not always, so that makes a lot of sense. I just changed to "Use shooting color space as work color space" and it looks good. Thanks!

At least now, I'll have an idea of what is happening, should I run into issues again.


----------



## sanjosedave (Jul 7, 2014)

Why does anyone use DPP of any version? What features does it have that PS6/LR5 doesn't?

I wish Canon would put its dev efforts behind a better iOS EOS app and communication between it and 6D and others


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi sanjosedave. 
DPP Advantage, it's free, it works with the cameras it is bundled with on release, and it's free!
I'd sooner spend as little of my disposable income as possible on software if I can get away with it, more of a limited budget for hardware!

Cheers Graham. 



sanjosedave said:


> Why does anyone use DPP of any version? What features does it have that PS6/LR5 doesn't?
> 
> I wish Canon would put its dev efforts behind a better iOS EOS app and communication between it and 6D and others


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 7, 2014)

I just started tinkering with DPP 4 and it looks really good. If you have used Lightroom, you'll adjust rapidly. The initial steps are to load your lens profiles- easy. Best thing is to load a test image and just try all the adjustments. The raw conversion looks very clean.

*click on the image for a larger size*



Canon DPP 4 Lens Selection Steps © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------

